# Payment to Barry Richardson



## Jdaschel (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is your PEN!!

I put it on a chrome atrax postable. Turned out amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shiny as glass. And when I was turning I did NOT run into any resin voids which is good. 

Hope you like it!
Thank you so much for the DIW!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 19, 2013)

That looks gret James! I knew you could do some magic with it


----------

